# How do MAC girls get that all over polished look?



## xocrlox (Sep 28, 2008)

I went to MAC like I always do, and i think i do my makeup fairly well, until i see the girls at MAC's makeup.  I feel intimidated on how good it looks.  

When i went to the MAC manager and she fized my makeup she said i did good but one trick she told me was to apply my face makeup (foundation powder blush etc) AFTER i put on my eyeshadow.  She showed me the difference and it did make one! She said the makeup falls and even though u think its gone there is still some specks just blended into your skin to make it appear darker.

But how are your eyeshadows so polished and perfect? what is it? Is it the paint pots tehn apply eye shadows? let me know! thanks lol I love it!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 28, 2008)

It takes practice, patience and good products and brushes.

I do my eye makeup first because it's hard to avoid fallout with some colours and finishes. I usually apply all my colours and then blend and then reapply if any colour has faded too much, then blending and that has made my eye makeup look so much better. I use a MUFE concealer as a primer and it works fine for me.


----------



## xocrlox (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah thats what the manager said... practice, i just need to get brush 217
 i can't wiat to get more colors too!


----------



## carrieann07 (Sep 28, 2008)

I've noticed since I've switched over to MAC(make-up & brushes) that my overall skill and look has improved 110%. I truly believe that quality brushes, make-up, primers, etc. really makes a big difference. Practice helps too =]


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Sep 28, 2008)

I agree with practicing. I always, always do eyeshadow first. A lot of artists don't like to do this because of the concealor not blending well I hear. but I do this all the time, and thats how I get the skin to look more polished. Well IMHO.

HTH


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 28, 2008)

I apply paints first to the lid with the 242 using a patting motion all over then blending out to give a little more of a softer appearance. I apply the all over eyeshadow powder color in the same fashion. I use the 217 brush for the crease. Wherever you touch first will apply the most product, so I always start at the outermost part of the crease then blend inward. Apply a subtle frost to the browbone and you're done. A polished eye. =P I hope that helps some! I wish I could demonstrate it. x3


----------



## Penn (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I hope that helps some! I wish I could demonstrate it. x3_

 
Sorry this is off topic but I just wanted to say, how many girls on Specktra would be squealing with excitement if you ever did decide to do tutorials! I'm such a fan of your FOTD's, the first time I seen one I told my bf that I just saw the most beautiful man ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But back on topic I know what you mean about the polished look, whenever a Mac artist does my foundation in the store it's so polished and perfect and I still have yet to apply my make up that good. I do find that the quality of your brushes make a huge difference.


----------



## xocrlox (Sep 28, 2008)

yeah i have a lot of makeup brushes, i do my foundation quite polished, and i always get compliments on my eyeshadows, but it never looks like THAT!


----------



## Kuuipo (Sep 29, 2008)

I do foundation first but put plent of loose powder around the eye area and dust it away after my eye makeupp is done. That way I can exted shadows beyond the eye. (winged, cat, etc) It's called foundation for a reason.....
but then again, no real rules in makeup.


----------



## miss_supra (Sep 29, 2008)

My trick that helps is starting from top to bottom. I start with my brow, my brow highlight, crease, base for lid + lids color(s) and then liner. I know do any eye look in 10-15 minutes.


----------



## thedrinkgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

I always do my eyes first. I tend to go with a very dark smokey eye so I expect a lot of fallout. I apply bare canvas on the entire lid area for better coverage and it seems to show the true color better (IMO) but you can use the prep n prime eye because I've noticed that using the prep/prime seems to fill in the little lines and makes the eyeshadows softer and easier to blend. I'd post pictures of my eyes but I don't know how. Sorry but good luck.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 29, 2008)

To get a real polished look I think its important to know what products to group together in order for them to work at their best.  

So eyeshadow will nearly always look better with a paint or shadestick underneath and with some mascara...
Foundation will work that much better with prep n prime and the right brushes. 

Once you know which products to use, its about the right technique.  So knowing how to use those brushes, how to move them, where to put them, where to begin and where to end.  Using more than one brush in some instances etc.  Understanding the different brush strokes and what they will achieve, where to grip the brush handle and knowing the difference that will make.

The final thing I guess is having a keen eye... so paying attention to those details and knowing when to stop and when to work something a bit more, how to fix something etc.  

I always use paints under eyeshadows and always do the eyes first.  Concealer is something I will leave towards the end (but not the last thing) to really finish off the face and make sure I have covered everything that needs to be covered!

Hope that helps.  Happy to go into more detail.


----------



## xocrlox (Sep 29, 2008)

i think i should use a paint or prep and prime for the eye...that is what i am really lacking. I use brushes for everything...but do u guys ever use sponges like maybe under eyes to wipe away the fallout?

i like the idea of teh loose powder under the eye then wipe it away too


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 29, 2008)

Applying loose powder under the eye prior to doing the eye makeup is so much easier for me than doing foundation last. I have to set my undereye concealer before I do anything else! Plus, if you use a lighter loose powder than your skin tone (or a transparent/translucent one) you get an awesome highlighted effect


----------



## tripwirechick (Sep 30, 2008)

I do eyes first, rest of my face second. I have always done it this way... Practice definitely helps a lot!! When applying my eye make up, I tend to leave the highlight colour til after the lid and crease colour have been applied. It helps soften the edge


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tripwirechick* 

 
_I  When applying my eye make up, I tend to leave the highlight colour til after the lid and crease colour have been applied. It helps soften the edge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
absolutely!


----------



## xocrlox (Sep 30, 2008)

such good tips! any other prep and priem for eyes that u recommend...thats a lil more cost effective?


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 30, 2008)

i wanna know how MAC ma's get their foundation to look so perfect all day! ugh. mine melts after an hour, stupid oily skin.


----------



## couturesista (Sep 30, 2008)

^^Good question^^


----------



## kimmy (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_i wanna know how MAC ma's get their foundation to look so perfect all day! ugh. mine melts after an hour, stupid oily skin._

 
primer, blot powder and blot tissues/papers.


----------



## tripwirechick (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_i wanna know how MAC ma's get their foundation to look so perfect all day! ugh. mine melts after an hour, stupid oily skin._

 
Multiple touch ups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My skin is dry and under the hot lights (and with air conditioning) my foundation separates a little bit around my chin... don't have that problem unless I'm at work!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 1, 2008)

Some really excellent tips here, 

I have to use Urban Decay Primer Potion (then a paint pot/paint) on my eyes before anything else, cause after an hour or so I have major creasing. Damn oily lids! But this makes my eyeshadows stay perfect all day.  

I put my foundation first and then use loose powder to catch the fallout.

and I agree with everyone that said practice. You will always find me at home in my pj's with full face of makeup, smokey eyes, whatever i'm practicing that night. There are a few things i really struggle with (winged eyeliner!!!!) and its only with practice i'll get better.

HTH


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 2, 2008)

Omg. So I today I had an amazing skin day! My skin looked really, polished.

I moisturized w/ Strobe CREAM. Then I did the Studio Mist foundation in Medium, and Mineralized LOOSE in medium! OMG. It looked so pretty, I had not really tried the loose before, and I now love it.

Then on my cheeks I did a bit of mocha blush lightly, and added Light Flush MSF.

just thought I'd share it


----------



## xocrlox (Oct 2, 2008)

im really good with winged eyeliner,. its the eyeshadows i am working on, i am good at it but i want to MASTER it...anyone have any steps taht i can do, using wihich brushes for where and what not?


----------



## tripwirechick (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xocrlox* 

 
_im really good with winged eyeliner,. its the eyeshadows i am working on, i am good at it but i want to MASTER it...anyone have any steps taht i can do, using wihich brushes for where and what not?_

 
I use a 213 to apply my paint pot, 239 for lid colour then 217 for crease colour.. but that won't work for everyone. I have a lot of space to work with so the 217 is perfect for covering the larger area.


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xocrlox* 

 
_im really good with winged eyeliner,. its the eyeshadows i am working on, i am good at it but i want to MASTER it...anyone have any steps taht i can do, using wihich brushes for where and what not?_

 
I want to master the winged eyeliner. I love how it looks when done properly. Any tips to share?


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_primer, blot powder and blot tissues/papers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i use all that! minus blot powder because it makes me look ashy ugh! at the moment i'm like oil central


----------



## xocrlox (Oct 2, 2008)

For the winged eye liner, i use liquid eyeliner on the top, the kind with the brush, then at the end to make that winged effect, i switch it off with the pen liquid eyeliner and extend outward. If i mess use a q-tip aroudn it to shape it. I also line teh bottom of the lashes with the liquid and connect it slightly at the wing! I hope that helps xO*


----------



## lara (Oct 3, 2008)

The best way to get a really fierce eye is to not blend too generously and 'refresh' the colour - apply your shadows as required then blend the edges enough to get some graduation but not a full transition of colour (enough to smooth the edges, basically), then switch out to a brush like a 217 and 'pack' colour back where you've blended. 

A typical, say, purple smokey eye for me would be to sweep a shimmer lilac over the lid, then work a deeper plum on the outside third and along the contour. Blend off, then deepen the 'body' of colour with the same plum on a 217 brush. This gives all the density of packed shadow with the smoothness of blended shadow. 
That's the easiest way to attain a really defined, super-polished eye without it looking blocky.

As for the foundation, that's easy! An appropriate primer, then a medium-coverage cream or liquid, then full coverage powder on top = instant flawless skin that's got enough body of product behind it to handle frequent blotting and touch-ups. My make-up can survive an entire day in the hottest, driest air-con that a department store can dish up.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 3, 2008)

Along with the proper use of products and technique, I'd say the think that takes a makeup look to a whole new level is DIMENSION. 
A simple foundation application with a bit of blush looks nice, but to really give it that extra "somethin'-somethin'" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like to contour my cheekbones, jaw, and forehead with a dark, matte powder/cream foundation. And then to highlight my cheekbones, nose, chin (sometimes) and forehead (rarely), I use a subtle iridescent (sp?) powder that isn't too frosty and BLEND it in so you don't have any harsh lines.
The same goes with eye makeup. Using two or three shadows looks "nice" but sometimes I'll use two highlighting shadows on my browbone: a really pale one above a satiny, light color. I might use two or more crease colors... who knows...
And bases/ primers are more essential than most people think. Anyone who has used a primer under their foundation knows how much of a difference it makes!
Don't forget to pay attention to detail and being precise and neat with your work really matters.


----------



## macaholic2912 (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_ 
As for the foundation, that's easy! An appropriate primer, then a medium-coverage cream or liquid, then full coverage powder on top = instant flawless skin that's got enough body of product behind it to handle frequent blotting and touch-ups. My make-up can survive an entire day in the hottest, driest air-con that a department store can dish up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you so much for your tips they really helped!Just wondering what full coverage powder you use on top of your foundation?thanks!


----------



## lara (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macaholic2912* 

 
_Thank you so much for your tips they really helped!Just wondering what full coverage powder you use on top of your foundation?thanks!_

 
Studio Fix foundation powder would be the MAC product of choice. 

Personally I use Prescriptives AnyWear powder foundation because they have a better range of colours. I find they don't oxidise on contact with sweat/oil/moisture as well, but that's a personal skin thing.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 4, 2008)

With regards to the foundation q... i find layering and building up my foundation helps to achieve a long-lasting flawless look. 

I just wouldnt waste foundation if I didnt have my p&p on, its beautiful and completely and utterly necessary!!  One coat of chosen liquid foundation (select) with 190, second layer where its needed more with 187. Concealer undereyes, around mouth and corners of nose (224)and then fix powder on top buffed and blended to perfection with 187.   

Touched up with blot powder and studio fix.


----------



## xocrlox (Oct 4, 2008)

i would really liek to start contouring to emphasize teh hollows of my face, but im not sure what colors to use, anyone with any tips?


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xocrlox* 

 
_i would really liek to start contouring to emphasize teh hollows of my face, but im not sure what colors to use, anyone with any tips?_

 
If you can't find the Sculpt and Shape duo in your shade, a great contour color is Strada, applied with an angled brush.  Emote is amazing as well, but that was LE.  I also know of a few people who use Cherche (i think that's how it's spelled?) blush creme as well.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xocrlox* 

 
_i would really liek to start contouring to emphasize teh hollows of my face, but im not sure what colors to use, anyone with any tips?_

 
I personally like using cream foundations for contouring (like studio tech) by doing my over-all foundation then taking a cream foundation that is significantly darker than my skintone and blending it into my foundation wherever you want to create depth.
Same thing goes for using powder foundations. I've never tried it with liquids though.

Some one who is NC20 could contour with NC30 and someone who is NC45 might want to go with NW45-50.


----------



## Princesa Livia (Oct 4, 2008)

i love this thread, keep sharing guys.. xx


----------



## MacNeill59 (Oct 4, 2008)

your picture and your quote are so funny, they make me very happy


----------



## georgi (Oct 5, 2008)

some really excellent suggestions. cant wait to try some of them out

my main one is to always have groomed eyebrows - shaped and tinted if needed, and then always brushed in place. They make SUCH a difference to your face, a subtle difference but it always makes a face look polished and complete. 
If at times im in a makeup rut and everything looks yuck and rat on me, as soon as i get my eyebrows shaped and tinted everything looks good again, its a real compliment to your whole face


----------



## SaturdayStevens (Oct 5, 2008)

A lot of times I'll go to a MAC counter and the girls working there look like hot messes! Same thing at Sephora. It often looks a little sloppy and not very polished at all. Or they are wearing soooo much, they look like bad drag queens.


----------



## Fairybelle (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_With regards to the foundation q... i find layering and building up my foundation helps to achieve a long-lasting flawless look. 

I just wouldnt waste foundation if I didnt have my p&p on, its beautiful and completely and utterly necessary!! One coat of chosen liquid foundation (select) with 190, second layer where its needed more with 187. Concealer undereyes, around mouth and corners of nose (224)and then fix powder on top buffed and blended to perfection with 187. 

Touched up with blot powder and studio fix._

 

This is fantastic advice!!  I just bought another P&P SPF 50 yesterday too.


----------



## meetielovesmac (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_I do foundation first but put plent of loose powder around the eye area and dust it away after my eye makeupp is done. That way I can exted shadows beyond the eye. (winged, cat, etc) It's called foundation for a reason.....
but then again, no real rules in makeup._

 
i was told by a shu ueruma artist to do the same but when i mentioned it to my makeup teacher....the guy that used to run the pro mac store in london told me it only makes the under eye area look dry. so now i do my eye makeup 1st and it looks HOT


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 5, 2008)

How do I stop my foundation from going cakey? 
I think my skin has changed recently. I never had a problem with my foundation caking around my nose or 'seperating' as it were, but recently, ugh its horrible! It goes into my pores and I end up with this line around my nose, I hate it! I think it was something to do with my pores, because my skin looks like leather close up, I'm only 20 and I never sit in the sun so its not cuz of that! Help me girls!

Also, whats the best brush to use with Blot Powder? It makes me look ashy!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_How do I stop my foundation from going cakey? 
I think my skin has changed recently. I never had a problem with my foundation caking around my nose or 'seperating' as it were, but recently, ugh its horrible! It goes into my pores and I end up with this line around my nose, I hate it! I think it was something to do with my pores, because my skin looks like leather close up, I'm only 20 and I never sit in the sun so its not cuz of that! Help me girls!

Also, whats the best brush to use with Blot Powder? It makes me look ashy!_

 
I have to blot before I get too oily and it works fine for me. For me, that's about 8 hours after application and I use paper towel and it works great. Then I use a really big fluffy powder brush and very lightly brush a tiny bit of powder on top and it looks fresh again and not cakey.


----------



## emarie59 (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_If you can't find the Sculpt and Shape duo in your shade, a great contour color is Strada, applied with an angled brush. Emote is amazing as well, but that was LE. I also know of a few people who use Cherche (i think that's how it's spelled?) blush creme as well._

 

Hi all, newbie here!

When it comes to the Sculpt and Shape duo I found that it is a PRO. Can someone who is not a licensed professional buy from a PRO MAC store? I would love to get a lot of things from the PRO line.

Thanks


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_How do I stop my foundation from going cakey? 

Also, whats the best brush to use with Blot Powder? It makes me look ashy!_

 
1.  Exfoliate away any dry skin cells so the foundation and powder dont stick to those areas and look drier.  Moisturise well and prime in order for a heavier, more matte foundation (SFF) to glide on your skin rather than sit on top of it and look cakey.  Blend, blend and then blend some more with each layer (187 or 182) to make the product work harder and go further.  

2. BP - What shade are you wearing?  go one up if you have to but it shouldnt look ashy if you are blending it well with the 187.  Remember to blot any excess oil off before with some tissue and then apply the blot powder, this will ensure you arent transferring oils across your face or to the compact.  

Hold the 187 and the top end of the handle and circle the brush around your face / tzone.


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_1.  Exfoliate away any dry skin cells so the foundation and powder dont stick to those areas and look drier.  Moisturise well and prime in order for a heavier, more matte foundation (SFF) to glide on your skin rather than sit on top of it and look cakey.  Blend, blend and then blend some more with each layer (187 or 182) to make the product work harder and go further.  

2. BP - What shade are you wearing?  go one up if you have to but it shouldnt look ashy if you are blending it well with the 187.  Remember to blot any excess oil off before with some tissue and then apply the blot powder, this will ensure you arent transferring oils across your face or to the compact.  

Hold the 187 and the top end of the handle and circle the brush around your face / tzone._

 
Thing is I do exactly that. I exfoliate every day, I moisturise, I use a primer, I use SFF. It just doesn't wanna stay on my face at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think I wear medium? Or pale medium? is that even a shade? To be honest I don't wear it because it looks so ashy on me! I'll try it with the 187!


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emarie59* 

 
_Hi all, newbie here!

When it comes to the Sculpt and Shape duo I found that it is a PRO. Can someone who is not a licensed professional buy from a PRO MAC store? I would love to get a lot of things from the PRO line.

Thanks_

 
yes you can


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emarie59* 

 
_Hi all, newbie here!

When it comes to the Sculpt and Shape duo I found that it is a PRO. Can someone who is not a licensed professional buy from a PRO MAC store? I would love to get a lot of things from the PRO line.

Thanks_

 
You can, if you go to a MAC Pro store.  You just can't order online, unfortunately.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Thing is I do exactly that. I exfoliate every day, I moisturise, I use a primer, I use SFF. It just doesn't wanna stay on my face at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think I wear medium? Or pale medium? is that even a shade? To be honest I don't wear it because it looks so ashy on me! I'll try it with the 187!_

 
Sounds like your skin is pretty oily, causing the MU to slip off.  
Few things spring to mind / tips for any others on long lasting flawless MU: 

-- your moisturiser isn't hydrating enough or oil free?  Therefore your skin is producing more oil to compensate and maybe that's what you will need to change?  

-- Because you are exfoliating daily (too often, unless its a really really gentle one) you could be removing all the natural oils skin actually needs and therefore your skin starts oiling more and more?  limit it to twice weekly and try Dermologica Daily Microfoliant which is gentle enough for every day.   

-- Or you are using too much of the P&P or foundation?  Make sure you let your moisturiser sink in before applying P&P and wait a minute before applying foundation.  One and a half pumps of P&P should be enough and always apply products with brushes to ensure the natural oils from your hands aren't transferred to your face and potentially causing the MU to slip off.

--Erm... otherwise I would recommend cleanse (pref. with oil product) and tone and use Estee lauders Idealist Pore minimiser... that stuff should be made available on the NHS!  If all else fails and you don't get on with BP try the oil absorbing sheets or Matte texture or even the oil control lotion on top of your normal moisturiser.

--You could also move down from SFF to Select which is still semi-matte with good buildable coverage but more moisturising.  If you want more coverage, it works brilliantly with Studio Fix on top (which has silica, oil absorbing).  

I feel your pain!!  I went through the exact cycle and finally at a point where I understand my skin and know what suits it.  I went from SFF to select/fix, from an oil-free moisturiser to more creamier and have barely touched my BP since! 

*For a flawless finish, I believe the skin has to do most of the work, the MU should just enhance it*.  HTH, PM me if you need to know more.


----------



## nunu (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_ 
Also, whats the best brush to use with Blot Powder? It makes me look ashy!_

 
I use the 182 kabuki brush to buff in the pressed blot powder.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Oct 8, 2008)

So.... lately my foundation has been going splotchey- like, it's just fine for a few hours an then i look in the mirror and my blusher is all streaky and my foundation is blotchy.. like i stuck my head in a pillow and some of it came off and the rest didnt.. What gives??

I use HR foundation- and usually a creameblush.... so im wondering if it's just the blush or something?

I dont use a primer- never have.. but ive never had this problem before either- just recently!


----------



## Pinkaura (Oct 8, 2008)

I have always applied my foundation, etc. after eyeshadow, purely 'cos I hate it when eye shadow glitter/powder falls from the brush and eyes!  I didn't get the advice from anywhere, just what I felt would be best lol.  I actually thought I was a bit weird for doing it - most people apply foundation first and use tape, fan brushes to wipe away fallout!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_So.... lately my foundation has been going splotchey- like, it's just fine for a few hours an then i look in the mirror and my blusher is all streaky and my foundation is blotchy.. like i stuck my head in a pillow and some of it came off and the rest didnt.. What gives??

I use HR foundation- and usually a creameblush.... so im wondering if it's just the blush or something?

I dont use a primer- never have.. but ive never had this problem before either- just recently!_

 
Exfoliate your skin to remove any old skin cells and to smooth out your skin. Prime and use brushes to apply everything.  Set your foundation with powder and blend it well so its part of your skin rather than sitting on top of it - if u know what im mean.  

Sometimes, its just hormonal. I just blame hormones if somethings not right! easy!!!


----------



## 3773519 (Oct 9, 2008)

I actually love love love the Barbie beauty powder that came out when that collection was in stock. I had the Pearl Sunshine Beauty powerd and it just was a staple for me. I cried when it broke but i placed it in an empty container. That powder was awesome to put on my cheeks. I think it always gave me the polished look when i did my MU. I think spraying a little of Fix + and then lightly in a circular motion apply a nice soft shimmered blush,can give you a polished look. Now that doesnt apply if you are going for a matte look. In that case shimmer is not the way to go...


----------



## cetati (Oct 9, 2008)

Question, guys. I've been stippling on my foundation with the 187 and buffing with the same brush, which is what a MAC counter MA told me to do, but I'm not sure exactly where to hold the handle for the best buffing/stippling motions. Any advice?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 9, 2008)

I always hold it close to the ferrule. I'm just used to using my other brushes that way and find that it works well with the 187 too.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_So.... lately my foundation has been going splotchey- like, it's just fine for a few hours an then i look in the mirror and my blusher is all streaky and my foundation is blotchy.. like i stuck my head in a pillow and some of it came off and the rest didnt.. What gives??

I use HR foundation- and usually a creameblush.... so im wondering if it's just the blush or something?

I dont use a primer- never have.. but ive never had this problem before either- just recently!_

 
I think you need a different moisturizer. I'm not sure where you live, but if the weather changed (if it's colder outside) you need richer moisturizer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a question- if anyone would describe/ do a tutorial for different kinds of blush applications I would be grateful forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially for brighter blushes like say "Merrily" or "Love thing".


----------



## cetati (Oct 10, 2008)

Also question guys, this is kind of unrelated but I love the 187 but I seem to need to wash it every other day so it doesn't get gunky form my MUFE HD Foundation. Is this normal? It just gets hard to apply after two days..


----------



## sherox (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xocrlox* 

 
_i think i should use a paint or prep and prime for the eye...that is what i am really lacking. I use brushes for everything...but do u guys ever use sponges like maybe under eyes to wipe away the fallout?

i like the idea of teh loose powder under the eye then wipe it away too _

 
I definitely recommend paint pots! Paint pots make life so much better! LOL Painterly and Soft Ochre are great neutral colors and depending what colors I'm using I have to use them! They just make the colors more vibrant. 


And about the polished look, I know what you mean! They make my skin look flawless! Like when New View came out and I wanted to try the MSFs, the MUA made my skin look AMAZING and the only thing she put on it was the MSF! But when I put on MSF at home it doesn't come out the same. =[ Any tips anyone? =]


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Exfoliate your skin to remove any old skin cells and to smooth out your skin. Prime and use brushes to apply everything. Set your foundation with powder and blend it well so its part of your skin rather than sitting on top of it - if u know what im mean. 

Sometimes, its just hormonal. I just blame hormones if somethings not right! easy!!!_

 
Maybe it's because I started applying it with my fingers- I dont know Whyyyyy I did.. I have the 187- I think just because it's faster maybe?  Im going to apply it with a brush today and see if that helps...

I also need to get a powder to set it it looks like--- what do you suggest?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thank you for the advice! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Winterwhite (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_So.... lately my foundation has been going splotchey- like, it's just fine for a few hours an then i look in the mirror and my blusher is all streaky and my foundation is blotchy.. like i stuck my head in a pillow and some of it came off and the rest didnt.. What gives??

I use HR foundation- and usually a creameblush.... so im wondering if it's just the blush or something?

I dont use a primer- never have.. but ive never had this problem before either- just recently!_

 
As I see you are a young mother, it could be that your skin changed due to this, as someone else hinted at, influenced by hormones. If that is the case, I would not rush to buy tons of new products instead, because it could be that this is just temporary, for some months probably.  Maybe you could only change to more powdery products for the foundation and maybe also a powder blush (perhaps you have other things also in your make-up collection, so that you could experiment with them). 
On the other hand, a second option is that currently you use too drying cleanser and too light skin care, or too powdery foundation, so that your skin would react with producing more oil to balance this out, and that makes everything vanish faster. 
Maybe it just needs small adaptions, not a whole exchange of make-up or skin-care.


----------



## anita22 (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_Also question guys, this is kind of unrelated but I love the 187 but I seem to need to wash it every other day so it doesn't get gunky form my MUFE HD Foundation. Is this normal? It just gets hard to apply after two days.._

 
Personally I clean any brushes I have used for wet products, right after I've finished using them, either by washing or with some isoproyl if I'm in a big rush. Otherwise the product will dry on the bristles and get gunky as you mentioned (also, bacteria love the dampness, dust can adhere, etc). With the 187 in particular I will always give it a good wash with water and gentle shampoo every time I've used it for foundation.


----------



## nunu (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_ 
I have a question- if anyone would describe/ do a tutorial for different kinds of blush applications I would be grateful forever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Especially for brighter blushes like say "Merrily" or "Love thing"._

 
Bumping this thread as i want the advice to continue! I also would love it if someone answers the above question!

TIA


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 15, 2008)

This is what I do:
-Apply Foundation
- prime my eyes with painterly
- apply powder to set my foundation & apply a lot of powder under my eyes for fall out
- do my eye makeup
- sweep away the powder under my eye area & apply concealer under my eye area if needed
after i'm all done, I apply fix + or charged water to my brush or face (I love fix + I think it gives you that airbrush finish look)
- I use brushes for my face. Sometimes I'll use my finger for my own concealer
It's what works for you, it's all trial & error, practice & u'll be perfect


----------



## user79 (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_Also question guys, this is kind of unrelated but I love the 187 but I seem to need to wash it every other day so it doesn't get gunky form my MUFE HD Foundation. Is this normal? It just gets hard to apply after two days.._

 
I wash my foundation brush after every use, the thought of applying gunky left over foundation from the previous day makes me wanna hurl. Brush cleanser doesn't work that well on big face brushes, I use it more for my eye brushes...


----------



## jetgirl (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Brush cleanser doesn't work that well on big face brushes, I use it more for my eye brushes..._

 
You mean a spray on brush cleaner doesn't work well with face brushes?  So you wash those in baby soap every time?


----------



## cetati (Dec 18, 2008)

So, lately I've been more successful to getting that nice all over polished look.. and I found that it really gives you dimension to apply blush properly, don't skip blush! Also, using an MSF (or my preferred alternative, a Bobbi Brown shimmer brick in the color of your choice) as highlight really brings a look together and gives you that lovely put-together glow.


----------



## nunu (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Miss Lore (Jan 6, 2009)

Oooh i love this topic!

I have a question, I love the polished look too. I get really oily skin, so i started using monistat gel as a primer but i got really bad dry skin and scabs on my forehead after a few days so ive stopped using it. 

Are all primers drying?

is there something else i can do to help my face stay polished? Powders give me an off look, I like my face to stay dewy. any recs? 

xxxx


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 7, 2009)

I love this thread I'm learning sooo much, especially Lara's suggestions on a polished eyes and face
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just want to add from my experience I prefer a more muted/softer, less pigmented if you will, blush over a heavily pigmented one. Reason being I am not super skilled. A less pigmented blush is more forgiving and allows me room to really blend it to perfection. I am getting better at applying bright/heavily pigmented blush but occasionally I deposit too much on first contact and it's becomes unsalvageable from there! 

Also I think curling your lashes is essential. Especially if you have straight lashes. Really opens up the eye. 

Here's my question. Can anyone give some good tips on how to look polished with highlighter on my face? I am just getting into it and can't get it to look just right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thx so much


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Lore* 

 
_Oooh i love this topic!

I have a question, I love the polished look too. I get really oily skin, so i started using monistat gel as a primer but i got really bad dry skin and scabs on my forehead after a few days so ive stopped using it. 

Are all primers drying?

is there something else i can do to help my face stay polished? Powders give me an off look, I like my face to stay dewy. any recs? 

xxxx_

 


The Monistat chaffing gel is not an actual primer. It has very similiar ingredients, and it works for some, but its not an actual primer so it can't be said that all primers are drying.

Try prep and prime skin after your moisturizer, or if you're on a budget I think its L'oreal who has a skin primer as well.

Make sure to moisturize every day because this can cause your skin to dry. And if you get oily, you still need to moisturize just make sure its oil free.


----------



## lara (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_Here's my question. Can anyone give some good tips on how to look polished with highlighter on my face? I am just getting into it and can't get it to look just right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thx so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What exactly isn't looking right for you? is it placement or effect?

If it's placement, there's a really easy trick to working out highlight/contour placement. Imagine there's a bright light directly centered above your head, illuminating parts of your face but leaving others in shadow. 
Where the bright light hits your skin, those are your areas that can be highlighted - along the brow, along the top of the forehead, across the cheekbones, bridge of the nose, top of the cheek, tip of your chin. 
Where there's shadow, these are the places than can be contoured - hollow of the temple, hollow of the cheekbone, under the jawline.

This is a rule of thumb guideline though, it's very flexible in regards to what can be _effectively _highlighted and contoured on individual faces.

If it's application you're having difficultly with though, there's a million different tips and tricks to get it work for you.

When I highlight in a 'work' face a go a lot denser than I'd wear in real life, but I apply several sheer washes of highlighter to achieve a more luminous glow than a thick, solid sheen.

So let's say I want to highlight my cheekbones, I'd grab a clean blush brush and pick up my highlighter, tapping off any excess powder. I'd gently sweep it along the top of the cheekbone going from the hairline down to just over the top of the cheek. Then either grab another clean brush (or wipe any remaining highlighter off the first brush on a handtowel/tissue/whatever) and gently polish the highlighter in small circular motions, blending off any hard edges and working the highlighter into your skin.
Repeat again with the next wash of product, starting in the same area but tapering off with less and less distance each time. The second wash might finish just underneath the outside corner of your eye, the third equal to where your brow finishes, etc etc etc.

Playing around with that application might give you some more confidence with placement and technique. Give it a go.


----------



## andrrea (Feb 22, 2009)

Practice!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_What exactly isn't looking right for you? is it placement or effect?

If it's placement, there's a really easy trick to working out highlight/contour placement. Imagine there's a bright light directly centered above your head, illuminating parts of your face but leaving others in shadow. 
Where the bright light hits your skin, those are your areas that can be highlighted - along the brow, along the top of the forehead, across the cheekbones, bridge of the nose, top of the cheek, tip of your chin. 
Where there's shadow, these are the places than can be contoured - hollow of the temple, hollow of the cheekbone, under the jawline.

This is a rule of thumb guideline though, it's very flexible in regards to what can be effectively highlighted and contoured on individual faces.

If it's application you're having difficultly with though, there's a million different tips and tricks to get it work for you.

When I highlight in a 'work' face a go a lot denser than I'd wear in real life, but I apply several sheer washes of highlighter to achieve a more luminous glow than a thick, solid sheen.

So let's say I want to highlight my cheekbones, I'd grab a clean blush brush and pick up my highlighter, tapping off any excess powder. I'd gently sweep it along the top of the cheekbone going from the hairline down to just over the top of the cheek. Then either grab another clean brush (or wipe any remaining highlighter off the first brush on a handtowel/tissue/whatever) and gently polish the highlighter in small circular motions, blending off any hard edges and working the highlighter into your skin.
Repeat again with the next wash of product, starting in the same area but tapering off with less and less distance each time. The second wash might finish just underneath the outside corner of your eye, the third equal to where your brow finishes, etc etc etc.

Playing around with that application might give you some more confidence with placement and technique. Give it a go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Would a matte highlighter work better or a slightly shimmery one?


----------



## alka1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_Would a matte highlighter work better or a slightly shimmery one?_

 
I was about to write up a post about this, so i'm glad you asked.

I think both highlighters serve different purposes. For example, most professional makeup artists use darker/lighter shade foundations to contour and highlight. This usually creates a more natural effect because there are no glitter particles in typical foundations.

I've heard of some people highlighting their forehead and nose, but there is no way I would do that with a shimmery highlighter. A highlighter with low or no shimmer would work perfectly to accentuate features that usually don't give off a glow like your cheeks would.

To highlight my nose (and sometimes my forehead) I use the highlighting shade of Sculpt/Shape Duo in Accentuate-Sculpt. It isn't completely matte, but it does have very minimal shimmer. I've heard that NARS Nico is also an excellent highlighter with no apparent shimmer (I believe it's a matte finish).


----------



## thespry (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xocrlox* 

 
_i think i should use a paint or prep and prime for the eye...that is what i am really lacking. I use brushes for everything...but do u guys ever use sponges like maybe under eyes to wipe away the fallout?

i like the idea of teh loose powder under the eye then wipe it away too _

 

I use a large fluffy brush (like the 134) to wipe away fall-out... I find that using a sponge just presses the colour into your skin, and you get raccoon eyes!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_Question, guys. I've been stippling on my foundation with the 187 and buffing with the same brush, which is what a MAC counter MA told me to do, but I'm not sure exactly where to hold the handle for the best buffing/stippling motions. Any advice?_

 
YouTube - Do you Stipple, then Swirl?


----------



## billy_cakes (Mar 17, 2009)

my problem is that my face tends to look cakey no matter what brush i use for powder and YET still slides off after a few hours.

My routine is:
P+P
Studio Fix Fluid with 187
Studi0 Fix Powder with a small kabuki (should i be using another brush, i just like the coverage that comes with the kabuki)

then i do eyes, cheeks etc

I know some of you recomend Fix + but that seems to me to make it slide of quicker :S
Also sometimes I use MSF Natural and sometimes Studio Fix. What do you think is better?


----------



## NeonKitty (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok so my question is this:

I have always put eyeshadow on after foundation, now if I put the foundation on after, how do I prevent harsh lines around the eyes? Because you can't exactly blend it into the shadow or liner, ya know? I'm genuinely curious because I can pretty much guarantee that this will happen to me the first time I do shadow first. FTR I'm very much a makeup novice, I'm learning so much here.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NeonKitty* 

 
_Ok so my question is this:

I have always put eyeshadow on after foundation, now if I put the foundation on after, how do I prevent harsh lines around the eyes? Because you can't exactly blend it into the shadow or liner, ya know? I'm genuinely curious because I can pretty much guarantee that this will happen to me the first time I do shadow first. FTR I'm very much a makeup novice, I'm learning so much here.

Thanks in advance!_

 
This is the exact reason why I put on eyeshadow after foundation.
If you do choose to do eyeshadow first, just be sure not to apply the foundation on the eyeshadow, just around it. Then apply your powder and take a e/s blending brush like the 224 or 217, and blend the edges of the eye shadow out and with the powder (since powders blend easier than powders and creams or liquids.)

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## NeonKitty (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_This is the exact reason why I put on eyeshadow after foundation.
If you do choose to do eyeshadow first, just be sure not to apply the foundation on the eyeshadow, just around it. Then apply your powder and take a e/s blending brush like the 224 or 217, and blend the edges of the eye shadow out and with the powder (since powders blend easier than powders and creams or liquids.)

I hope that makes sense._

 
yes thank you!! I want to try this method because I always get fallout from eyeshadow application, lets see how good my blending skills are, heh.


----------



## Lyssah (Aug 27, 2009)

*BUMP
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I'd love to hear more from everyone on how they achieve their polished look!*​


----------



## henrieta (Aug 29, 2009)

I also wanted to try eyeshadow first and than foundation, and have to say the result was beautiful!

Although to avoid ruining my eyeshadows with foundation after, i applied some foundation around my eyes first but not underneath my eyes! (if that gives a sense). Like this i could clean up all the fallouts after i finished my eyes, and didnt have to worry about foundation getting into my finished eyes.

It really makes a difference to do your eyes first!!!


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 29, 2009)

I feel so silly asking this question as I bet the answer is something that everyone knows but here goes: 

When I apply my eyeshadow, I want to take the colour under the eye as well (ie make it follow the lashline) so I can blend it and it looks complete.  Which brush would you use to do this? I tried with my eyeshadow brush but it was too big.

Thanks


----------



## Lyssah (Aug 29, 2009)

I used either the tip of my 239 or the 219!


----------



## nunu (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_I feel so silly asking this question as I bet the answer is something that everyone knows but here goes: 

When I apply my eyeshadow, I want to take the colour under the eye as well (ie make it follow the lashline) so I can blend it and it looks complete. Which brush would you use to do this? I tried with my eyeshadow brush but it was too big.

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Try using either the 219 or 228.


----------



## rosasola1 (Aug 29, 2009)

hands down.... the brushes make the difference.


----------



## Cherrymint (Aug 30, 2009)

I think *false lashes* definetly complete their look. I always think "Why doesn't my eyeshadow look as perfect as theirs?"...Then I notice it's the LASHES! haha. 

Also as you ladies mentioned face make-up *primer, moisturizer, foundation, powder, blush, contour, highlight, etc.* and of course eyeliner & lipliner make a world of a difference.


----------



## nunu (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Daquiripudge (Dec 26, 2009)

I use my brush 187 to stipple on my foundation and UDPP to prime my eyes before applying any shadows.  One thing that helps me achieve a polished look is to take my fluffiest blush brush and spritz a little Fix+ on it... then I brush it all over my face once I'm completely done.  It keeps my eyes/face from looking too powdery or cakey.  

I also like applying the studio fix powder plus foundation with a little Fix+ to give it a smoother finish.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 27, 2009)

I think it's the things that aren't necessarily the standouts of the look that make the difference. Primers, individual false lashes, tightlining, flawless foundation in the right shade and type and lipliner and lipbalm make everything look pulled together.


----------

